# New Race across Italy Ultracycling Challenge July, 26 2014



## andrea19801 (Nov 14, 2013)

I think this is the forum for this info, if not thanks to move on the right one 

I inform you that the 2nd edition of Race across Italy will start from Silvi Marina on July 26, 2014, with a new track of 788km and 11000 D+. 
RAI is an ultracycling challenge inserted in UMCA calendar for World Cup Ultracycling and Official Raam Qualifier.

for more info 
Race across Italy


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

Nice! What a great route too!


----------



## andrea19801 (Nov 14, 2013)

Big-foot said:


> Nice! What a great route too!


yes, the race across beautiful mountains, lakes, National Park, adriatic/tirrenian Sea  and more


----------

